# goat bonding



## kaciehp (Feb 18, 2014)

I had a twin birth yesterday, and one of the babies wad a still birth. The other was puny and the mama has nothing to do with her. She was so little, and looked like she was going to die, so we brought her inside and she is doing better. It has been a day, and yesterday we put her in a pen with her mama, but the mama almost acted like she didn't know it was her baby. Is there any way we can get her mama to bond with her?onder:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you feeding her mom's milk?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I like to jump start the cleaning process by smearing some cleaning fluids on the bridge of the nose of the dam. Making sure she smells her own fluids. Typically once this happens, they either show interest, or don't. I intervene within the first 15 minutes in the summer, and the first 10 minutes in the winter.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what has been said.

Bonding pen unless the momma is being mean to the baby.

You might try to tie up mamma and 1 back leg, the side you will be working from.
feed the kid every couple of hours on the momma. This may take a while of doing, she may or may not accept the kid.
You will know within a week.

If she is being mean or not going to accept the kid. Bottle feed.


----------



## kaciehp (Feb 18, 2014)

She isn't being mean to the baby, she just doesn't show any interest in it. I tried putting the milk on the babies nose, and letting her nurse. The mama puts up with it, but she won't take care of the baby. I really don't want to bottle feed it, because I am afraid the heard won't accept her. I have fed her the mama's milk, the past two days, but the mama doesn't even glance at her. Is there any way I can make the mama realize it is her baby?


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

Herds will accept any goat bottle fed or dam raised. So you dont need to worry there 

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

If the heard has a hard time accepting them i always look at it as its my job to make them however most of the time its pecking order

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The baby will be accepted into the herd as mentioned, it is a pecking order. 

Do you have them in a bonding pen by themselves? If she is not being mean, leave them together to bond. That is the only way to try to get that.
Keep going out and feeding her baby on her. With some, it takes time, with others they never accept them, it is good to to bottle feed a little momma's milk too in case. 
I know you don't want to do this but, if it comes to it you may have to, unfortunately.


----------



## kaciehp (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you all for your help, but unfortunately she died last night. May she rest in peace.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------

